# pouch for carrying?



## sonny's mama (Apr 14, 2005)

I need a recommendation for a good pouch i can wear to carry Sonny. He is only 1.14 lbs now and walking on a leash...well, you can imagine how that goes, and well if we can we will have him down, but the other day I took him around the fairgrounds for like a sports show/craft show thing, anyways, i carried him the whole time cuz it was busy, etc. When I'm carrying him, especially when he's tucked his nose in his blanket and sleeps, my back begins to hurt(I have chronic back pain to begin with), not because of his weight, but because of the way I have to stand to hold him...anyways, my boyfriend suggested I look into getting some sort of carrying pouch for him, and he specifically said "NOT a purse either!" :wink: 
anyways, any suggestions?


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

There are several good ones out there. There are two that I like the best, one is from Drs. Foster and Smith, it's worn on the hip.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...Id=12528&prodId=24519&catId=1061104&siteid=12

and one is a Puppia backpack, that I haven't found on an American site yet but I haven't looked hard either.

http://www.puccipetwear.co.uk/showproduct.aspx?productid=105&categoryid=7

Of course I have to confess I'm madly in love with Kemo's Moms stroller.


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

Tinker said:


> and one is a Puppia backpack, that I haven't found on an American site yet but I haven't looked hard either.
> 
> http://www.puccipetwear.co.uk/showproduct.aspx?productid=105&categoryid=7
> 
> Of course I have to confess I'm madly in love with Kemo's Moms stroller.


 :wink: This one is actually a backpack for your dog  so he can carry the treats or the scoopies :wink: . I think they are cute  . It would look something like this but in red.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Lol I was just about to say the same vala :lol:


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

I may have clicked the wrong picture but they do have both, one's a human backpack for the dog and the other's a doggie backpack for the doggie to carry and they look almost identical. Being at work I get interupted too often, it wouldn't be the first time I've clicked the wrong link. Still can't you see a chi wearing a backpack? :wink:


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

lol, totally. i was thinking on buying one yesterday!


----------



## princess'momma (Feb 2, 2005)

Princess loves her carrier and she can go pretty much anywhere in it, bicycle, shopping, to the vet! I am looking now for the website but the brand is Pampered Pooch...


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I made this one for Bella as she always wants to be with me when I am working around the resort......it is like what the Peruvian ladies have for their babies. I wish I had some different material....I think I will make another one with some really pretty material.......Bella loves the pouch and will often drift off to sleep !


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i had mine made from someone on ebay..


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=20745&item=4377604524&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


she makes all different kinds


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I found that i used to get an aching back or aching shoulder carrying the two little girls so i got a pet a roo by outward hound its 2 straps cross over the back so provides support there and another strap for round the waist, you can get other colours.


----------

